# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Aquario de (Carlos Mota) atualização 21/11/2006

## Carlos Mota

boas

então como já parece mal continuar com a tentativa de salgado :Coradoeolhos:  

vou passar a pôr aqui as atualizações atraves dos tempos do meu aquario :SbLangue7:  

setup

aquario
180*70*70   +/- 800 litros

refugio
65*45*45

sump
80*40*40

controlador IKS aquastar
sonda PH
sonda temperatura
sonda redox

circulação
2 tunze 6060
2 marea 6000
1 EHEIM 1260 de retorno da sump

escumador
Deltec AP 850

eluminação

3 HQI 150W 10000k
calha T5 1 80W aquamedic 10000k 1 80W osram actinica
2 36W powercompac 

refugio
1 36W powercompac 

agora umas fotos ao longo dos tempos

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Oi,


estás satisfeito com 3X150W???
TEnho um aqua parecido que vou transformar em salgado e estava a pensar em 3X250W...

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

gustavo 
não digo que não ficaria mais bem servido com 3 250W mas está foi uma calha que comprei em segunda mão em bom preço
se porventura manda-se fazer nova era capaz de ser tambem de 3 250W

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

OK, Carlos
Tirei a dúvida

Abraço
Gustavo

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

cá vai uma atulização depois de ter comprado uma montiporas vamos lá ver se não morrem :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  
tambem tem uma foto do meu peixito depois de ter livrado por completo o meu problema dos nudibranquios

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

como tenho um tempito livre vou chatear o pessoal com uma fotos atuais :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

e a continuação

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Muito bom, parabéns.

Nota-se um bom desenvolvimento desde o teu ultimo post.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Micael Alves

boas carlos
podes dizer qual é a specie e a função (ao certo) do peixe amarelo com umas pintas pretas na barbatana dorsal que tens numa fotografia do ultimo post
(é que tambem tenho um +-6cm) e gostáva de ter mais dados
até mais :SbOk:

----------


## João Magano

Halichoeres Chrysus (Yellow Coris) 

Quanto a função  :Admirado:  ... come planárias, será isso que querias saber ?

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

Micael
esse peixe foi a minha salvação no combate aos nudibranquios,chequei ao ponto de ter todas as pedras de zoantus fechados devido a quantidade de nudibranquios que apareciam por todo o lado,comprei 2 desses peixinhos que em 2 semanas limparam o aquario por completo

victor pestana
para dizer a verdade nunca peisei que chegasse a ter tanto desenvolvimento em quase tudo no aquario desde a montagem,porque desde o inicio resolvi que ia manter o aquario  só com trocas de agua natural e kalk e até agora assim tem sido :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

a ver vamos :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Alem de comer planarias come os nudibrancos comedores de montiporas, acho que foi por isso que muita gente o comprou... por acaso tenho um (oferecido) e não aconselho a quem tenha mandarins colocar este peixe. O meu mandarin ficou muito magro a partir da altura que coloquei este peixe no aquário, limpa todo a "bicho" que se tenha na rocha viva.
Neste momento tenho o mandarin no refúgio, espero que engorde.

----------


## Micael Alves

boas
obrigada pelas respostas
este peixe come que se farta (toda a comida)
é normal este peixe esconder-se debaixo da areia?(ontem á noite vi o dito cujo a enterrar-se completamente debaixo da areia parecia um torpedo pela areia dentro :SbRequin2:  
carlos desculpa ter usado o teu post mas veio mesmo a calhar :Vitoria:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

boas Carlos,
esse aquario esta a ficar espetacular, e as fotos estou muito boas, parabens  :Palmas:  temos paparasi  :Pracima:

----------


## Nelson Pena

carlos
 :Smile: 
porreiro ver que melhoraste em todos os aspectos o aquario. espero que continues no bom caminho

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> é normal este peixe esconder-se debaixo da areia?


É normal. O meu chega a ficar uma semana sem eu o ver.

Carlos,

O aquário está a ficar muito bom. Tens já uma colecção de peixes e corais invejáveis. 
Temos de combinar um dia ir ver isso ao vivo. Já não vou aí há algum tempo.

Um abraço,

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

minhas ultimas aquisições

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas Carlos
Tens aí 3 peças excelentes sim Sr.
Quando resolveres fazer operações estéticas ás ditas cujas (ta na moda!!! :Whistle:  )
Eu candidato-me a ficar com umas pedritas :SbSourire2: 
Cump.

----------


## Alberto Branco

Boas Carlos!
E que tal uma foto geral para vermos a disposição das ditas que por sinal são bem bonitas.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> é normal este peixe esconder-se debaixo da areia?


Perfeitamente natural, de facto ele precisa de areia pois se esconde la quando esta assustado ou quando dorme.

Muitos parabens Carlos o aqua esta mesmo excelente  :Pracima:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Carlos.
Estou a gostar de ver a evolução do teu aquario ,já passaste por muita coisa negativa e ao fim deste tempo todo ver um aquario a ficar um bocado de reef é muito gratificante.
Por o nosso esforço de tentar fazer uma coisa bem feita e por estar-mos em aprendizagem nos salgados ,cometemos alguns erros e fica-mos tristes pelas consuquencias ,mas no fim ver a recuperação do aquario e ve-lo crescer é como ser pai de novo ,é assim que eu penso.
Desejo boa sorte para esse reef está ficar mesmo excelente . :Palmas:  

*PS:*Tens que ter calma na compra de corais ,tens que pensar no futuro ,os corais crescem e depois ficas sem espaço. 
E depois tens que contratar o Gil para fazer umas mudas. :KnSourire28:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Marina Claudia

Boas Carlos,

Realmente está espectacular o teu aquario. :Pracima:   Tou cheia de inveja!!!!

Como referis-te que só fazias mudanças de água no teu áqua gostaria de saber com que frequência e qual a quantidade.

Cump.

Marina

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

Marina
desculpa só agora responder mas nunca mais vi este topico a não ser agora :Coradoeolhos:  
mudo +/- 120 litros mensal de agua
o que faz +/- 15%
e desde já estas convidada a ver ao vivo, sendo de matosinhos estás relativamente perto 

já agora cá vai mais umas fotos da atualização do layout,já não tinha mais espaço para meter corais  :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Carlos 

Apesar de ter sido bastante critico contigo no inicio, tenho que admitir que o teu aquario tem evoluido muito bem e sempre para melhor.
Contudo gostava muito do teu antigo layout, mas concordo que assim terás mais espaço para corais.
Continua com a excelente evolução

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Carlos,

Grrrr, essa Acropora ficou-me atravessada na garganta...

Esse Z. xanthurum está boooooonito!!!

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Carlos

Pelo que vejo depois de ter ido ai a casa parece que tiveste muito trabalho.
Parabéns gosto mais como ficou o layout...
Agora tenta não comprar muitos mais corais... senão tens que trocar de aquário.  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Parabéns pelas novas aquisições - depressa ganharão cor. Se precisares de ajuda para cortar é só dizeres!!! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Apenas uma questão - tiveste baixas nos peixes ou estão só escondidos?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

diogo 
o aquario é bem grande tomara eu que ela cresca muito mais :SbSourire24:   :SbSourire24:  
mas obrigado na mesma

quanto a peixarada ainda cá está tudo o ultimo peixe que me morreu foi uma magnifica,mas foi porque saltou para fora do aquario 

como nesse dia acrescentei mais uns 30 kilos de rocha viva deviam andar assustados

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas
um ano depois e aqui vai umas fotos rapidas do salgadito :Coradoeolhos:  

para quem não acredita um kilo de kalk acabadinho de deitar no reactor dá +/- para mês e meio sempre a bombar :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O aqua esta amadurecendo muito bem Carlos, muitos parabens  :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

3 fotos  :Olá: 
geral 


parcial direita


parcial esquerda

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Carlos,

Os meus parabéns pelo teu aqua e pela sua evolução. Muito bom mesmo. Destaco o facto de teres conseguido esconder as bombas uma vez que isso para mim é um factor chave na estética de um aquário, que se quer (na minha opinião) o mais natural possível (à vista). Agora é só esperar que as "Stream Rocks" fiquem cobertas de coralina.

Abraço e parabéns,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas
diogo
obrigado pelo elogio :Coradoeolhos:  

pois é tive sorte que um membro estava a vender duas "Stream Rocks"

para mim a estética de um aquario é tão importante como todo o resto,mas são gostos :JmdALEnvers:  e isso não se discute :HaEbouriffe:  

finalmente está +/- no ponto que me porpôs quando tive a ideia de fazer um reef

está quase fechando a loja :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  

já agora uma duvida será que as "Stream Rocks" tiram debito as bombas :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Viva Carlos,

Mais uma vez parabéns pelo teu aquário, a variedade de corais é fantástica! A propósito desta variedade gostaria de saber se notas alguma guerra química entre corais? Qual a periocidade das TPAs? Usas ozono ou carvão activo?




> já agora uma duvida será que as "Stream Rocks" tiram debito as bombas


Acredito que o design das stream rock não retira débito à bomba, o problema é dificultar a sua manutenção - no meu caso limpeza semanal com uma escova dos detritos que se acumulam na grelha. Chegaste a experimentar colocar a stream rock de pernas para o ar?

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas



> a variedade de corais é fantástica! A propósito desta variedade gostaria de saber se notas alguma guerra química entre corais? Qual a periocidade das TPAs? Usas ozono ou carvão activo?


Ricardo
não noto nenhuma  guerra quimica entre eles a não ser que se toquem
inclusive tenho uma acropora valida e uma milpora a crescer na mesma pedra e fundiram-se

depois meto uma foto desse coral para veres  

TPAs 
tento fazer 200 litros mensais só com agua natural
carvão
um kilo na sump e troco mês e meio mais ou menos 
ozono
tenho o controlador sempre a regular para 400
mas desde que meti os 2 escumadores pouco liga



> Chegaste a experimentar colocar a stream rock de pernas para o ar?


sim tentei dessa maneira mas acabei por prende-las nos suportes que vem com a bomba

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

cá está a foto :Olá:

----------


## José David

Lindo aquário, lindo ambiente tropical... quem me dera ser um habitante desse maravilhoso mundo  :yb677:

----------


## Luis Delgado

> boas
> um ano depois e aqui vai umas fotos rapidas do salgadito 
> 
> para quem não acredita um kilo de kalk acabadinho de deitar no reactor dá +/- para mês e meio sempre a bombar


Boas Carlos,

Estou um bocado´céptico quanto à eficiência de uso desse kalk...

De certeza que ao fim de algum tempo não tens mais carbonato de cálcio no reactor do que kalk propriamente dito?

Ao fim de um mês tens a água do reactor transparente, ou ficas sempre com depósito?

Uma vez não juntei tanto como tu, mas adicionei uma quantidade interessante de kalk (talvez umas 250 g) e ao fim de um mês +/- tinha o reactor cheio de carbonato de cálcio... Nessa altura, à saída do reactor tinha PH = 10 e cálcio = 0-20 mg/L.

Escusado será dizer que tenho o reactor sem qualquer entrada de ar e é alimentado por uma bomba peristáltica, portanto, com pressão.

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Lindo aquário, lindo ambiente tropical... quem me dera ser um habitante desse maravilhoso mundo


Eu preferia que esse aquário fosse habitante da minha casa...  :Whistle:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Parabéns, está bonito e o equipamento bem escondido. :SbOk3:  :Palmas:

----------


## Ricardo Carpinteiro

Carlos amigo,

Como está esse bicho.... já sabes que o meu vai ser muito parecido ao teu, so que um pouco mais baixo  :Wink:  Estou agora a começar com os testes de água doce, a ver se tá tudo bem vedado. Devagarinho vou andar com isto.
Mete aí mais umas fotos e se puderes todos os sirugiões que tens no aquário, ok? É que eu tb sou maluco por esses bichos e pelo que me apercebi tens pelo menos 4, Sohal, Flavescens, Xanthurus e o Desjardini, é isto?

Abraço aqui do Sul!!

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

olá ricardo
não tenho atualizado muito este topico :Coradoeolhos:  (preguiça fotografica) :Coradoeolhos:  


mas o aquario vai muito :SbSourire24:   bem esta semana vou pôr umas fotos novas




> É que eu tb sou maluco por esses bichos e pelo que me apercebi tens pelo menos 4, Sohal, Flavescens, Xanthurus e o Desjardini, é isto?


só faltou mencionar o hepatus

e tenho um lucosternon no refugio a 3 semanas :SbSourire2:   estou a prepara-lo para a engorda,dou alimento 4 vezes ao dia,já me vem comer a mão :JmdALEnvers:  
quando o meter no principal vai levar tanta coça que tem de estar bem alimentado e totalmente adaptado para resistir 

boa sorte na montagem do teu,e que consigas  fazer melhor que eu :Vitoria:

----------


## Ricardo Carpinteiro

Pois, escapou o Hepatus!!

Eu estou a pensar em colocar o 1 Xanthurus, 2 Flavescens, 1 Naso Lituratus e 1 Lineatus  :yb663:  espero que sejam todos "amiguinhos"  :yb663:  , depois 3 especies de "nemos" 2 Clarkiis, 2 Oscelaris e 1 nigripes , e por fim, alguma especie boa para cardume, não sei bem ainda... tou a apontar para um total de 20 peixes...

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Ricardo

Acho que deverias tirar o Lineatus dessa equação, quando crescer vai-te dar bastantes problemas.É um peixe muito agressivo.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Se fosse hoje também não teria introduzido o "CHATO" do Lineatus no meu aquário.

----------


## Ricardo Carpinteiro

Sim... é uma opção que me pode vir a surgir, a troca do lineatus pelo Japonicus...  :SbOk:

----------


## Isaias Rola

Boas, Carlos está POTENTE :yb665:   :yb665:  ao vivo deve ser BRUTAL, estou a ver que não brincas nas mudas de água :Whistle:  eu tb mudo cerca de 60l/semana dá 240l/més tudo com água natural para um aqua de 500l, quem corre com gosto não cansa, onde vai buscar a água?




Cumprimentos

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Boas, Carlos está POTENTE  ao vivo deve ser BRUTAL, estou a ver que não brincas nas mudas de água eu tb mudo cerca de 60l/semana dá 240l/més tudo com água natural para um aqua de 500l, quem corre com gosto não cansa, onde vai buscar a água?


Isaias

eu apanho agua em valadares sul perto de um café que se chama roky point(acho que é assim que se chama)

isso me lembrou agora uma historia engraçada 

avariou-me uma tunze e a falta de circulação fez com que aparece-se um surto de cianos na meu aquario :Admirado:  como foi umas semanas de chuva intensa
acabei por fazer agua salinada com sal da tropic marin e osmose que tinha cá 
em casa
depois da a agua feita nesse dia até falei com o juca que tinha medo de meter essa agua no meu aquário, pois ele nunca tinha levado uma ponta de sal sintético :SbSourire2:  
lá acabei por fazer uma TPA
não aconteceu nada :SbSourire24:  

mas este sábado de manha  para compensar foi buscar 250 litrinhos e mudei logo essa litragem toda a tarde  :SbSourire24:  

digam o que quiserem,pensem da maneira que acharem melhor

mas este aquário vai levar sempre,agora mais que nunca agua natural

maluqueira :SbSourire2:  talvez :HaEbouriffe:  mas é a minha :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Carlos,

O aquário esta muito bom.

Eu tambem ando nessa da agua natural já a cerca de 3 meses.

Digam o que disserem vou continuar nessa onda.

 :tutasla:

----------


## Isaias Rola

Boas, Carlos eu custumo ir à praia da Aguda, quando a maré vaza vou ás rochas com poças grandes e a água está cristalina, só que da água ao carro ainda é um bocadinho longe é preciso ter musculo para levar 6 garrafões de 20l + 2 de 30l mas já estou habituado, e tu onde vais buscar tem muito areal, é muito longe da água ao carro, um dia destes combinamos e vamos os dois assim aproveito a companhia pois custumo ir sempre sozinho, sempre que digo a alguns amigos se querem vir comigo eles dizem sempre que não, porque será :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  .


Cumprimnetos

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Carlos  :Olá: 

Não vou sequer comentar os dotes de aquarista (quer doce, quer marinho) que te são reconhecidos. Mas... tenho de te dar um conselho de amigo e de aquarista.

*Pára de comprar um "grão de areia que seja" para esse aquário. Não coloques mais nada lá dentro.*

 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

conheço bem a praia da aguda mas não gosto muito porque tem muitos barcos de pesca

no sitio onde apanho ainda são uns valentes 50 metros de areal mas nada como um exercício para tonificar os músculos :SbSourire: 

quanto a marcar um dia para isso 

na próxima ida eu mando-te uma mp e podemos combinar 

e se passares por estes lados estás combidado a conhecer o meu aquario
tenho sempre uma cervejinha gelada :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   para dois dedos de prosa   :SbOk2:

----------


## José Alves

Olá Carlos Mota  :Olá:  

Desde o inicio, do teu sistema, que o tenho vindo acompanhar. Foi para mim, um dos que pode imaginar, o que seria o ideal. Gostei e gosto dessa opção de encastrar na parede ( pena eu não poder fazer o mesmo, não tenho disposição na habitação para isso), mas sem dúdiva fica um espectáculo.
Os meus parabéns, por tudo que tenho vindo a observar, e um bom sucesso ao seu futuro.

Cumprimentos
José Alves

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

julio

 :yb624:   :yb624:  nem um fragezinho de uma echinata :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

eu queria  :SbSourire2:  bem que queria  :HaEbouriffe:  

mas juro pela alma dos bons aquariofilistas falecidos que se este locusternon sobreviver é o meu ultimo peixe que entra no neste aquário 

quanto a corais ó mais certo é agora ser sair

cheguei a conclusão que prefiro 10 corais enormes que 20 pequeninos e ter de andar sempre nas podas 

minha ultima compra :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas Carlos,
palavras para quê esse aquario esta um espetaculo e pronto, agora quanto às mudanças de agua, és grande maluco, tantos litros de cada vêz, eu sei bem o que custa tirar agua da nossa fonte.  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: 

aquele abraço, e força nisso

----------


## Isaias Rola

Boas, combinado, aguardo a tua MP ou dá-me um toque 962644685.



Cumprimentos

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Grande Carlos,




> cheguei a conclusão que prefiro 10 corais enormes que 20 pequeninos e ter de andar sempre nas podas 
> 
> minha ultima compra


Chamas a isso um coral grande???!!!! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  
Bonita é...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Wow ! Que lampadas estava quando o compraste HQI/watts/kelvin ? 
Muito linda, parabens !

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Chamas a isso um coral grande???!!!!    
> Bonita é...


diogo não me referia a esse coral,mas a muitos dos que já tenho esse infelizmente é pouco maior que os frags que custumo fazer ,mas sabes como é importação de aquacultura cada vez mais pequenos :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  





> Wow ! Que lampadas estava quando o compraste HQI/watts/kelvin ? 
> Muito linda, parabens !


roberto 
infelizmente não temos como saber qual a eluminação que tem os propagadores de onde veio esse coral 

só peço para como de custume ao fim de poucas semanas não ficar como outros que compramos :Coradoeolhos:   castanhos

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> infelizmente não temos como saber qual a eluminação que tem os propagadores de onde veio esse coral 
> 
> só peço para como de custume ao fim de poucas semanas não ficar como outros que compramos  castanhos


Os nitratos como estao ? E bem possivel que a razao seja devida a pesada carga organica no teu aqua. Tambem acho HQI de 150w um pouco fraco para a altura do teu aqua. Que marca de lampada estas a usar ?

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas





> Os nitratos como estao ? E bem possivel que a razao seja devida a pesada carga organica no teu aqua. Tambem acho HQI de 150w um pouco fraco para a altura do teu aqua. Que marca de lampada estas a usar ?
> Ontem 23:46


roberto

faz uns meses não meço os nitratos

e não digo que não seja esse o problema do meu aquário,mas gosto tanto de peixes como de corais e sei perfeitamente o preço que tenho a pagar por isso 

quanto a eluminação 

tenho 3 150w da Giesemann com 6 t5 de 80W tive sempre o cuidado de pôr todos os corais na parte de cima do layout
não tenho coral duro nenhum mais que 30cm de distancia da tona de agua

olha aqui um inquilino de pior que se pode ter :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:  não a maneira de o conseguir matar  :SbPoisson9:  tam +/-uns 7/8 cm

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> olha aqui um inquilino de pior que se pode ter    não a maneira de o conseguir matar  tam +/-uns 7/8 cm


Tenho um igual! Há mais de 3 meses que estou a tentar apanhá-lo mas nada. O meu é uma autêntica santola!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Desculpem, mas podem identificar o dito inquilino sff?  :yb663:  

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Miguel Reis

Ontem fui visitar o aquário do Carlos, e... a evolução desde a última visita é notável. Muito mas muito bom, parabéns.

Sr. Carlos tens mesmo de actualizar o post, nem parece o mesmo aquário.

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

mesmo com um problema de ciano que me está a deixar maluco :JmdFou2:   :JmdFou2:  

vou meter aqui uma actualização

gostaria de receber opiniões sobre o que poderia tentar fazer para futuro 

por exemplo se deveria criar zonas de montiporas ou acroporas 

ou criar zonas de cores 

ou se deveria continuar tudo ao monte

----------


## Carlos Mota

:Olá:  e continua :Olá:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

A meu ver este aquário tem um grave problema, FALTA DE ESPAÇO.
Parabéns Carlos, cada dia o aquário está melhor.

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

ja sabes Carlos, segues o conselho do Pedro Pacheco, mandas ca pra casa alguns corais que estejam a mais e ja ganhas algum espaço :yb624:   :yb624:  
esse aquario esta "BRUTAL "acho que é o termo mais adequado.
Parabens pelas fotos, mas prefiro ao vivo e a cores :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  .

----------


## António Paes

Já andas a abusar Carlos :yb624:   :yb624:  ... qualquer dia ainda tens de ir para um maior.
Está mesmo muito bom, mesmo com ciano e tudo.

António

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Parabens Carlos o aqua esta excelente {e cheio !}  :SbOk:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Grande Carlos,

Isso está muito bom! Muito bom mesmo... parabéns! :Pracima:   :Pracima:  

As ciano devem ser resultado de uma óbvia elevada carga orgânica. Paciência nessas TPA´s com aspiração.

Quanto à disposição, acho que deves manter assim - está muito bom e uma arrumação poderia torná-lo monótono.


Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

CARLITOS  :EEK!: 

Acabei de ver um ERRO gravissimo nas fotos que tens colocado.


*AS FOTOS NÃO ESTÃO ALOJADAS NA NOSSA GALERIA


*

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Falha gravissima essa das fotos não estarem na nossa Galeria :EEK!:  

Carlos,

O aquário está  espectacular, os meus parabens! Segui sempre a evolução desde o inicio, e que evolução ele tem tido.  :yb677: 

Quanto á colocação de corais...acho que o que fizeste já é muito bom! Vejo zonas com discossomas, zoanthus, digitatas, familia Pocilloporidae, e ainda com Euphyllias...Está muito bom assim, e é como eu gosto mais de ver, seleccionar ainda mais acho que estraga o efeito estéctico e natural.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Parabéns, Carlos, está muitíssimo bom.

Também não lhe mexia. Muitas vezes, quanto mais se mexe, mais se estraga...

Só vais ter que mexer quando for para retirar alguns corais, porque daqui a uns tempos, os "cruzamentos" serão inevitáveis. É o chamado "bom problema"

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Carlos 
Muitos Parabéns pelo aquário, porque não é fácil manter o que tu tens, ou seja corais e muiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitos peixes. É fácil manter muitos corais com cores fantásticas se tivermos poucos peixes. É fácil manter peixes sem corais. mas não é fácil manter tantos corais e tantos peixes. As ciano são o preço que tens que pagar porque terás sempre muitos nutrientes e muita materia organica particulada e dissolvida ( resultante da primeira pela acção das bacterias). Eu tenho exactamente o mesmo problema. O que tens que fazer é usara um filtro mecânico que tens que limpar impreterívelmente de 2 em 2 dias antes que a materia organica particulada se torne em materia organica dissolvida. Tens também que usar uma boa dose de carvão activado e mudá-lo de 2 em 2 meses para reduzir a materia organica dissolvida. Como sei que tens um bom escumador , tens é que lipá-lo de 3 em 3 dias para ele funcionar no máximo. e Tens que aspirara o areão uma vez por semana para remover a materia organica particulada que sedimenta. Se fizeres isso tudo não terás ciano. 
É claro que eu não faço nada disto com esta frequençia e por isso vivo bem com alguma ciano :SbSourire2:  . Outro dos preços a pagar é que embora tenhas peças fantásticas elas nunca expressarão a cor máxima porque terás sempre muitos nutientes. Mas sabes uma coisa , temos os peixes e os peixes são os protagonistas num aquario de recife na minha opinião , porque dão movimento, cor, atitude e acrescentam aquele grau de dificuldade que torna tudo mais interessante.
Como eu diria - Eu gosto é de Peixes.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Carlos,
Uma palavra apenas....Espetaculo!!!!!

----------


## Rui Bessa

Viva Carlos,
Magnífico!!! De se lhe tirar o chapéu :Olá:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite Carlos
Numa palavra: EXCELENTE! 

Tal como te respondi há alguns dias no tópico do Zanclus, gosto de aquários com muitos peixes e muitos corais e...ontém entrou mais um peixe para o meu sistema, um Centropyge acanthops, e já estão outros a caminho ou previstos, um Centropyge loriculus, um Acanthurus achilles, e...e na altura eu disse 10 corais....bem vão ser ligeiramente mais...

Assim sendo e tal como o Rui Ferreira de Almeida escreve e muito bem, isso tem um pequeno preço que no meu caso tenho conseguido suster graças aos dois escumadores Deltec APF 600 que limpo de dois em dois dias e TPA semanais com aspiração da areia e a coisa funciona. Além disso passei a usar agua natural nas TPA numa relação de 50/50% com água sintética para já. Uma novidade que resolvi experimentar e estou a gostar e a "bicharada" também. Posso te dizer que exerceste influencia muito significativa nesta nova e interessante experiencia da água natural. :yb677:  :SbOk3: 
Parabéns pelo belissimo sistema que manténs :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3:  :Big Grin: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

antes de mais obrigado a todos pelos elogios :Olá:  
todo o mundo gosta de os receber e eu não sou diferente :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

mas posso dizer que se cheguei a ter um aquario como está,foi com a ajuda de todos que frequentam o fórum :Pracima:  

mesmo não sendo dos que mais participam 
sou um dos mais valoriza todas as ideias que por cá aparecem, formando a minha e seguindo essa ideia :SbSourire19:  

não devemos de maneira nenhuma ser  irredutíveis nas nossas ideias

devemos ter sempre a mente aberta a tudo,tirando ilações da nossa maneira de pensar

ando por cá(nos fóruns) a muito tempo,e já vi muitos dogmas cair 
seja ela em iluminação,montagem,peixes,corais e muitas outras coisas

por isso de cada vez que alguém com uma ideia maluca :JmdALEnvers:  será melhor ouvir testar e depois talvez dizer algo :HaEbouriffe:   :HaEbouriffe:  





> Acabei de ver um ERRO gravissimo nas fotos que tens colocado.
> 
> 
> AS FOTOS NÃO ESTÃO ALOJADAS NA NOSSA GALERIA


julio 
só te posso responder de uma maneira :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

 preguiça ... é um mamífero de hábitos nocturnos que vive em pequenos bandos nas florestas tropicais húmidas da Guianas, Venezuela, Nordeste do Brasil... e em Queluz, Monte-Abraão,lobão santa maria da feira também :SbSourire2:  

Diogo e Rui
sei que tendes toda a razão  :Admirado:   :Admirado:  
mas como o rui diz (eu gosto é de peixes) por isso tá tudo dito




> Assim sendo e tal como o Rui Ferreira de Almeida escreve e muito bem, isso tem um pequeno preço que no meu caso tenho conseguido suster graças aos dois escumadores Deltec APF 600 que limpo de dois em dois dias e TPA semanais com aspiração da areia e a coisa funciona. Além disso passei a usar agua natural nas TPA numa relação de 50/50% com água sintética para já. Uma novidade que resolvi experimentar e estou a gostar e a "bicharada" também. Posso te dizer que exerceste influencia muito significativa nesta nova e interessante experiencia da água natural.
> Parabéns pelo belissimo sistema que manténs


pedro
eu tenho 2 deltec  ap 850 e ap600
quando as Tpa vais ver que não leva muito tempo a ser 100% :SbOk:  

como não sou só falar :SbSourire20:  quando é preciso também meto mãos a obra
cá fica mais 2 fotos que ilustram bem isso
minha mulher apanhou-me distraído e...

----------


## Carlos Barbosa

Olá Carlos,

A tua sorte é eu andar sempre a cravar-te frags e corais senão é que não tinhas espaço para tanta coisa lindaaaaaa!!!! Parabens pelo teu belissimo aquário e sempre que tenhas algo a mais não te esqueças do teu amigo.....

Carlos Barbosa

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

:yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   Isto é que se chama dedição !

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite Carlos
Nada como ver de perto para limpar adequadamente :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo: ...um dia destes ainda cais lá dentro :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: . É assim mesmo :SbOk2:  porque o ideal, para mim pelo menos é, seria ter de vestir o fato de mergulho para ir "ajeitar" um ou outro coral, colocar um coral novo, ajudar um peixe novo a entrar no aquário, alimentar os peixes ou observar de perto um determinado detalhe :Big Grin: .

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

P.S.: Um dia para mim é...porque não desisti da ideia...

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

Nuno

o meu sonho de aquario até que esta relativamente perto de nós :yb677: 
na cidade de espinho freguesia de Guetim 

tive oportunidade de o ver na semana passada 

pena é por ter sido mal montado estar um bocado em mal estado

mas mesmo assim impressiona  :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

cá vai uma foto muito mal tirada porque foi de um telemovel 
mas mesmo assim dá para ter uma ideia do monstro

medidas  3000 C*1000 A*1500 F

----------


## Marco Madeira

Olá Carlos...
Excelente !! Muito bom mesmo... ao vivo deve ser fabuloso!!  :SbOk:  
Excelente evolução!!... quer do aquário, quer do aquariofilista!!  :Palmas:   :SbOk: , o aquário acaba por expressar a tua evolução!! Muitos parabens!!  :Pracima:

----------


## Ingo Barao

:yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  


duas coisas :SbSourire2:  
a primeira e que o aqua esta fantastico
 :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

a segunda... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

na proxima evolucao tenta fazer com que caibas todo la dentro  :SbSourire:

----------


## João Paulo Matias

Olá Carlos,

Parabens, agora para estares 100% contente, faltam as gotas de perlim pimpim............................ :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: 
E adeus castanhos. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Parabens, agora para estares 100% contente, faltam as gotas de perlim pimpim............................
> E adeus castanhos.


será que as gotas do perlim pimpim estão a fazer efeito :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> boas
> 
> 
> 
> será que as gotas do perlim pimpim estão a fazer efeito



 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:   perlim pimpim !!!  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Conta....conta prá gente  :EEK!:

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

É o sistema Zeovit? Achas que realmente dá resultado?

Abraço

----------


## Antonio Almeida

Carlos está um espanto.  :SbOk2:

----------


## Luis Rosa

Muito bom Carlos!  :HaEbouriffe:  Vê-la se fazes aí uma coisa em condições para depois eu te cravar umas mudas!  :SbSourire2:  


Juca, o segredo é a alma do negócio!  :yb624: 
Cumps

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> perlim pimpim !!!
> 
> Conta....conta prá gente


não há nada para contar,estou a pensar começar a usar os produtos da zeoovit
mas ainda só uso o coral vitalizer 1 gota diaria por cada litro de agua
Fabio



> É o sistema Zeovit? Achas que realmente dá resultado?


talvez :JmdALEnvers:    quando começar a usar mais produtos vou fazer uma analise e depois conto o resultado do meu ponto de vista

luis



> Muito bom Carlos!  Vê-la se fazes aí uma coisa em condições para depois eu te cravar umas mudas!
> 
> 
> Juca, o segredo é a alma do negócio!


sem segredos :SbSourire24:   quando quiseres cá fazer uma visita está sempre a porta aberta 

cá vai mais uma loucura
9 anthias mais o macho na vigia do seu harém :HaEbouriffe:   :HaEbouriffe:   :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Carlos :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Hoje tive a oportunidade de ver o aquario do Carlos e posso dizer que é lindo muito bem concebido :Pracima:   :yb677:  .
Os corais todos de boa saúde e os peixes igualmente.
Tem uma bela equipa de cirurgiões e todos grandes e bem tratados :Pracima:  .
Quanto as Anthias são muito lindas eu também não sei se conseguia resistir a um cardume desses :yb624:  .
Fica Bem

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Já estou a ver que foste à exoreef este fim de semana... Também fiquei encantado com esse cardume... Esses peixes não nadam, eles dançam.

Espetáculo de aquario!

----------


## Heitor Simões

Carlos,

Essas anthias estao um espanto.

E o aquário esta a ganhar côr...muita côr.

Parabens.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

Carlos 1 dia destes estou-te a ligar pra fazer uma visitinha  :SbSourire:   :yb665:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas
perlim pim pim parte 2

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

boas,
afinal as gotinas resultam :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  , ca pra mim é da agua que nos utilizamos que fica perto de uma fonte milagrosa :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  esta um espetaculo.

essa acropora que esta no meio montipora é me familiar :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Muito bom, parabéns Carlos :Palmas:  



   Abraço,
Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Carlos o teu aquário está fabuloso. Gostaria que descrevesses aqui a tua rotina de manutenção o mais detalhadamente possível. Acho que muita gente vai entender o que é dedicação ao hobby.
TPA frequênçia e quantidade
Limpeza de vidros
Sifonagem do substrato
aspiração da sump
filtração mecânica? limpeza
escumador
quantidade de carvão e frequêçia da substituição
antifosfatos?
limpeza dos vidros
limpeza das bombas
aditivos
etc
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Muito bom, parabéns Carlos


Paulo 
quando vieres para lados do porto é só me dar um toque para tirarmos umas ideias e beber umas :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  



> Carlos o teu aquário está fabuloso. Gostaria que descrevesses aqui a tua rotina de manutenção o mais detalhadamente possível. Acho que muita gente vai entender o que é dedicação ao hobby.


rui 
vou tentar explicar um pouco da manutenção que dou,mas não é nada demais

TPA  religiosamente 120 litros mensais directamente do nosso mar,valadares sul 
limpeza de vidros diariamente,uma vez por mês uma limpeza mais a fundo com um limpador de lamina DIY
sinfonagem de substrato só mesmo em alturas que tenho cianos,o que não aparece a bastante tempo 
limpeza da sump todas as vezes que faço TPA a sump é sinfonada para limpar todos os detritos agarrados 
tenho dois sacos de 200 micra a saída dos escumadores
a agua da queda do aquário cai toda dentro de 2 escumadores, um deltec ap 850 e um deltec ap 600,escumação para 2500 litros segundo o fabricante 
tenho um kilo de carvão activo comprado a granel
mudo todos os meses
não uso mais nada 

aditivos
quando a usar aditivos nunca foi meu forte,durante mais de um ano a única coisa que o aquário levou foi kalk e o reactor de cálcio
sempre tive e tenho ideia que a maior parte dos aditivos do mercado é pura banha da cobra
mas gosto de experimentar para decidir
gosto também de fazer uma coisa de cada vez
porque acho que se não fomos assim não dá para saber nada de concreto adicionar vários produtos de varias marcas
mudar de escumação e iluminação durante o doseamento nunca iremos chegar a conclusão nenhuma

adicionei durante 3 meses todos os dias sem falhar mais que um ou dois dias
os produtos A B C da grotech
conclusão (que tirei na minha opinião) banha da cobra
passei a adicionar um dos produtos da zeoovit Polip's Coral Vitalizer
depois de um mês deixou-me curioso em experimentar mais alguns
conclusão para já :SbSourire21:  é o suplemento que mais mal cheira que usei a até hoje :SbSourire2:  
começei a usar ontem os seguintes produtos, mais o que ja usava
Aminoacid Concentrade
Stylo-Pocci-Glow
Concentrado de iodeto de potássio / fluoreto de potássio
Concentrado de ferro
Concentrado de flúor

a ver vamos daqui a uns meses saberei dizer algo mais :Olá:   :Olá:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

hoje tive mais tempo :Olá: cá vai mais umas fotos :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi amigo Carlos. :tutasla:  

Os meus parabéns :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Este aquario esta fora de serie ,depois de tudo o que passaste na face de iniciação dos salgados até agora ve-se a tua evolução como aquariofilista . :SbOk:  
Para mim este aquario era eleito o aquario do ano de 2007 ,pois por este andar teras de mudar de aquario no fim do ano. :SbSourire2:  

Boa sorte
um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

uiiii... que aquário feio  :yb624:   :yb665:   sem palavras... as fotos dizem tudo   :Palmas:

----------


## João Paulo Matias

O cheiro pode não ser bom, mas os resultados são. :SbSourire2:  
Pelo que testemunhei na visita ao teu aquário, não são só os produtos o responsável pelos bons resultados, mas sim a tua disciplina e organização no que respeita à manutenção.
Os meus parabéns, tenho a certeza  que esta 2ª fase do perlim pim pim  
vai dar ainda melhores resultados.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Stunning !
Excelente trabalho Carlos, e mesmo impressionate acompanhar sua evolução  :tutasla:

----------


## António Paes

Falta aqui uma coisa... nos smileys um a babar-se  :Smile: , está excelente Carlos.

----------


## Silverio Torres

Pois é! vale bem a pena passar em lobão para ver um dos aquarios mais bonitos do nosso País, concordo com o Rogério na integra.
Fiquem Bem

----------


## Rui Bessa

Ena páááá... que cores :yb677:  
Apesar de eu pessoalmente achar que aditivos são um perigo... com ou sem pirlim pim pins está um reef fabuloso!
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Carlos,

Está espectacular o aquário...cheio de corais com saúde, cores, e já com algum tamanho é outra coisa...e depois essa "peixarada" toda a dar movimento e ainda mais cor...parabens!  :SbOk3:  




> mas ainda só uso o coral vitalizer 1 gota diaria por cada litro de agua


Isto não está correcto pois não?
Qual é a dosagem que fazes?

Depois mais tarde, depois de estabeleceres a rotina (se é que já não está), diz qual a dosagem dos novos.

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Pois é, em 16-09-2005 quando estavas a "iniciar" este aquário disse-te num post aqui neste fórum (tentativa de salgado de 1000l acho) que estavas a abusar dos peixes e que tinhas cada vez mais algas.... que o teu aquário nunca podia resultar nessas condições.... vejo agora que conseguiste "dar a volta" e neste momento digo-te que estás de parabéns. 
O teu aquário está um espectáculo !!  :SbOk:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Excelente Carlos e mais não digo...! :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:  

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - a Stylo promete... meu sacana! :Admirado:   :Admirado:  A dosagem do Coral Vitalizer é 1 gota por cada 100 litros.

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

Muitos parabéns está excelente e o aquário começa a ficar curto.

Se me permites uma das coisas que aprendi e recomendo é que começes a substituir alguns corais por outros de crescimento mais lento.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Estou convencido de que o sucesso deste aquário, não passa por pingas de perlim pim pim, nem nenhum outro segredo que não seja a dedicação  e disponibilidade que o Carlos aplica ao seu aquário.

Manter um aquário neste estado, como nos o apresenta, carregado de corais e em especial, recheado de peixes, só mesmo isso (em minha opinião) justifica o sucesso do Carlos.

Os meus parabéns Carlos.

Gostava ainda de questionar o seguinte.

Carlos. 

Podes-nos dar uma ideia de quanto tempo diário (em média) dedicas ao teu aquario ?

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá Carlos,

Os meus sinceros parabéns por esse magnifico aquário :SbOk: 


Abraço,
João

----------


## Micael Alves

muito bonito  :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:

----------


## Nuno Silva

> Gostava ainda de questionar o seguinte.
> 
> Carlos. 
> 
> Podes-nos dar uma ideia de quanto tempo diário (em média) dedicas ao teu aquario ?


Como o Carlos costuma dizer: « Detesto molhar as mãos... »

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Parabéns Carlos, está muito bom  :Pracima:   :tutasla:  

Gosto muito de como está agora o aquário, mas ainda me dá mais prazer ver a evolução que isso teve.

Agora é só deixar crescer! Penso que vai ficar com um aspecto muito natural. 

Abraço,

PS: Para quem no inicio não gostava de SPS..... tens um aquário de fazer inveja a muita gente  :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas Carlos 
O teu aqua aqui nas fotos é bonito mas ao vivo e a cores é de se ficar maluco está um espetaculo.
Um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Carlos,

Não tendo muito tempo para editar as fotos, ficam aqui algumas que registei no fim de semana passado, desculpa se a qualidade por vezes não é a melhor.






































Espero que gostes.

Um abraço,

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Esta última foto dá uma prespectiva mesmo diferente do aquario na realidade. é que na verdade este aspecto sombrio não existe ( apesar de achar muito bonito mesmo ). O aquario do Carlos parece que tem o sol por cima :SbSourire2:  

Parabéns Ricardo pelas bonitas fotos e parabéns Carlos pelo excelente aquario que cada vez está mais bonito :Pracima:

----------


## Miguel Reis

Essa foto do palhaço é mentira não sei onde a foram arranjar mas não acredito!!! Isto é muito grave. Andam a colocar fotos no nosso fórum que são mentira, ilusão de óptica, miragem ou o que lhe queiram chamar.

Abraço

----------


## António Paes

Realmente... colocarem fotos de um aquário tão bera  :yb624:  ... isso não se faz...
Bem que Lobão podia ficar mais para o sul  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Pois é...

Tradução Por Pedro Nuno Ferreira
_(NT= Nota da Tradução)_

Lobom-e (NT=Lobão) fica no noarte (NT=norte) canudo! (NT=Expressão idiomática da região norte de Portugal que dá força à frase),  :SbOk2: mas acima de tudo Lobom-e (NT=Lobão) fica numa grãode (NT=grande) nacom-e (NT=nação) Balente e Imortale (NT=Valente e Imortal, frase retirada do Hino Nacional de Portugal) que tem noarte (NT=norte), Sule (NT=Sul), Sientro (NT=centro) e iilhas (NT=Pronunciado como na Ilha da Madeira), carago (NT= expressão idiomática do norte de Portugal que pode exprimir _"ai o canudo"_ ou seja neste caso: _pois é!!! Há dúvidas??? pois não há!)_ , ha lá cousa melhô (NT=Há lá coisa melhor, pronunciado como falado nos Açores) e assim Portugal está de parabéns e mais particularmente e principalmente neste caso o Português Carlos Mota :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :yb677:  :tutasla:  (Ó Carlos tu és Português, sim?...diz que sim, carago... :yb624:  :yb624: )
Fim de tradução
Ad Augusta per Angusta (significa qualquer coisa como: Para a Glória por caminhos Difíceis), Brilhante trabalho, magnifico :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde
As palavras são muitas, as imagens eram para ser aí umas 200, mas a bateria disse que não  :yb668:  :yb665: e então foram mais de 50 e três vídeos, sendo dessas, 22 deste aquário e as restantes assim como os vídeos de outro aquário marinhoespecial :yb665: 
A razão da visita, isso é razão do dono  :yb665: deste magnifico sistema bem montado e muito bem cuidado.
Resta-me agradecer a simpatia e gentileza do dono, o Carlos Mota, pelo modo como me recebeu e o muito que me proporcionou. Obrigado Carlos Mota :yb677: .
Se próxima houver, então aí serão as 200 ou mais fotografias e vídeos pese o facto de o fotógrafo, ou seja eu :Big Grin: , e a maquina, uma Konica Minolta Dimage X50 não ajudarem muito, mas penso que é aceitável e faz justiça ao verdadeiro.
e agora as imagens













































Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Abílio Oliveira

> boas
> 
> Micael
> esse peixe foi a minha salvação no combate aos nudibranquios,chequei ao ponto de ter todas as pedras de zoantus fechados devido a quantidade de nudibranquios que apareciam por todo o lado,comprei 2 desses peixinhos que em 2 semanas limparam o aquario por completo
> 
> victor pestana
> para dizer a verdade nunca peisei que chegasse a ter tanto desenvolvimento em quase tudo no aquario desde a montagem,porque desde o inicio resolvi que ia manter o aquario  só com trocas de agua natural e kalk e até agora assim tem sido  
> 
> a ver vamos


Ola Carlos desde ja os meus parabens  :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  esta 5 estrelas eu tenho esse peixe que o comprei pelo mesmo motivo mas esta semana comprei 20 nassarios para melhorar a equipa de limpesa so que o nosso "artista" viu neles uma refeiçao facil  :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:  sera normal :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Realmente, para quem viu esse aquário cheio de Discus, a evolução é impressionante.  :Pracima:  

Parabéns, Carlos! :tutasla:

----------


## Abílio Oliveira

> Ola Carlos desde ja os meus parabens    esta 5 estrelas eu tenho esse peixe que o comprei pelo mesmo motivo mas esta semana comprei 20 nassarios para melhorar a equipa de limpesa so que o nosso "artista" viu neles uma refeiçao facil   sera normal


desculpem la a "limpesa"

----------


## João Magano

:Olá:  Carlos,

Sabes quantos corais tens, lps e sps ?

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Ola Carlos desde ja os meus parabens   esta 5 estrelas eu tenho esse peixe que o comprei pelo mesmo motivo mas esta semana comprei 20 nassarios para melhorar a equipa de limpesa so que o nosso "artista" viu neles uma refeiçao facil   sera normal
> Abílio Oliveira is online now Relatório de maus Posts   	Responder com Citação


é normal sim 
esse peixe limpa mesmo tudo o mal e o bom :Coradoeolhos:  
mas costumo sempre dizer é um mal nessesario :SbRequin2:  




> Realmente, para quem viu esse aquário cheio de Discus, a evolução é impressionante.


não sei se vos eide agradeçer :yb677:   :yb677:  ou maldizer :SbRequin2:   mas foste um dos que me levou para este caminho 




> Resta-me agradecer a simpatia e gentileza do dono, o Carlos Mota, pelo modo como me recebeu e o muito que me proporcionou. Obrigado Carlos Mota.


pedro 
eu é que tenho de agradeçer a desponibilidade com que me aturou num domingo de manha com montes de perguntas na tentativa de fazer o nosso amigo comer
a noite foi,  só dar a cavaca até as tantas o que me levou a adormecer no escritorio no outro dia
o  que vale é que o patrão não deu por ela :JmdALEnvers:   :JmdALEnvers:   :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> não sei se vos eide agradeçer  ou maldizer mas foste um dos que me levou para este caminho


E em boa hora pelos vistos! :Pracima:

----------


## Abílio Oliveira

Ola Carlos mais uma vez parabens não me farto de admirar o teu aquario é o sonho e a meta para qualquer aquarofilista, pelo menos para mim!!!!!!!!!! Já que o nosso "artista" tenta comer tudo que se mexa, que tipo de equipa de limpeza é que tens.

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá Carlos,

Cada vez melhor, mais uma vez os meus parabéns.

Abraço,
João

----------


## Welington

suas fotos ficaram um espetaculo parabens e o seu aqua e uma maravilha

----------


## Jose Neves

:Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Quando alguem fizer uma viagem ao norte tem que incluir no roteiro uma visita a este aqua, é o melhor que aguma vez vi.... nas fotos nao temos bem a realidade dessa beleza.

Um grande abraço ao Carlos e obrigado por me abrires as portas de tua casa

 :SbOk:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Carlos,
estou para ir ao Norte. Quando ai for, depois dou-te um toque para ver essa maravilha se não te importares...  :Pracima:  Excelente aqua!!

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> estou para ir ao Norte. Quando ai for, depois dou-te um toque para ver essa maravilha se não te importares...  Excelente aqua!!


importar :yb677:   :yb677:  

é uma honra receber em casa alguem que sempre admirei nos salgados :SbOk: 

basta me dar um toque antes para combinar-mos isso :Vitoria:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Marco  :Olá: 

Enquanto não poderes ver in loco o aquario do companheiro Carlos, vai imaginando o que poderás encontrar.


























Quando quiserem que pare...avisem  :yb665:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ja que ninguem comenta esta poça    :yb624: 

Continuemos...

----------


## Julio Macieira

Já entendi, porque a malta não comenta.

As côres estão parolas   :yb624: 















Se quiserem ver mais..o melhor é mesmo irem lá a casa  :yb665:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Já agora...  ficam so mais estas para aguçar apetites

----------


## Jose Neves

Excelententes fotos :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Volto a dizer grande aqua :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

Julio deves de estar de acordo comigo por mais fotos que tires nao iras conseguir demonstar o que é esse aqua ao vivo.

Tive pena de nao poder ir :yb620:  , nao pelo aqua mas pelo o convivio fica para uma proxima, profissionalmente nao deu para ir so é feriado em portugal :yb620:  

Um abraço a todos

----------


## Rui Bessa

:EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  
Sem palavras...
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Muito bom! Finalmente umas fotos qe fazem juz à beleza deste aqua - simplesmente espectacular.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Carlos tu tens 3 qualidades muito importantes:
- Capacidade e prazer em ouvir e ler os outros, com atenção
- Pensar duma forma independente sobre aquilo que acabaste de ouvir e ler
- Uma dedicação excepcional

O teu aquário, é simplesmente o resultado disso mesmo. 

Raramente vi corais de tão grande qualidade e saudáveis como os do teu aquário.

Excepcional! 
De ver e chorar por mais! 
Parabéns !

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

É raro o dia que não me apeteça telefonar ao Carlos pra ir lá fazer uma visitinha... Este aquario ao vivo é magnifico.

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Duas palavras
Simplesmente espetacularrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
Fiquem Bem

----------


## António Paes

O aquário do Carlos é sem dúvida um dos mais bonitos dos que já tive o prazer de ver ao vivo.
É um aquário que respira e transpira saúde e crescimento. Daqui a um ano já estou a ver o Carlos a montar um aquário ainda maior para poder ter mais corais.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Uma absoluta maravilha Carlos, muitos parabens pelo belo trabalho o aqua esta simplesmente "stunning"  :tutasla:

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá,

Parabéns a ambos, excelente aquário e excelentes fotos :yb677: 


Abraço,
João

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

Boas Carlos...

Excelente evolução que o teu aquario tem apresentado...  :SbOk:  

Gostaria que me esclarecesses umas dúvidas...

- que tipo de iluminação estas a usar... apenas 3 HQIs de 150w como referes no inicio do tópico??? ou fizeste algum tipo de upgrade???

- com o enorme número de corais que possuis, não verificas guerras quimicas entre eles??? com que frequencias efectuas podas???

Cumprimentos,
Hugo Santos

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Carlos, esse teu aquário está fenomenal, a evolução é extraordinária, os animais transbordam saúde e o layout, com o crescimento dos corais, está cada vez mais espectacular....Parabéns.... :SbOk:  
Gostaria de ver isso ao vivo um dia destes... :SbSourire2:  



    Abraço,
Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

obrigado a todos pelos elogios :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

é sem duvida gratificante ver reconhecido o nosso trabalho :SbSourire19:   :SbSourire19:  




> - que tipo de iluminação estas a usar... apenas 3 HQIs de 150w como referes no inicio do tópico??? ou fizeste algum tipo de upgrade???
> 
> - com o enorme número de corais que possuis, não verificas guerras quimicas entre eles??? com que frequencias efectuas podas???


neste momento tenho a seguinte eluminação
8 t5 80 w 
3 HQI 150 w

por melhor que as t5 possam ser a minha preferencia pessoal vai sempre para as HQI

podas no aquario sempre que um coral toca em outro e veja que seja prejudicial  




> Gostaria de ver isso ao vivo um dia destes...


tu como qualquer membro que me queira fazer uma visita é só entrar em contacto comigo para combinarmos isso :SbOk2:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

cá fica mais uma atualização depois de ter uma semana 1140w de luz a estorricar os corais
três fotos dos corais que mais se notou a diferença

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> boas
> 
> cá fica mais uma atualização depois de ter uma semana 1140w de luz a estorricar os corais
> três fotos dos corais que mais se notou a diferença


 :Olá: Viva Carlos

 :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  está espectacular.  :yb677: 

1140W de torreira durante quantas horas/dia?

Como é que está organizada a sequencia do fotoperiodo? 

As lampadas são novas?

Que temperaturas de cor?

Quantas actinicas?

Quantas HQI? Penso que eram três, correcto? de quantos wats?

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Quantas HQI? Penso que eram três, correcto? de quantos wats?


 :Olá: lá Pedro,

Essa eu sei, está dois post's acima... :yb624:  

Mas 8x 80w T5 + 3x 150w HQI são 1090w...onde andam os restantes 50?  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Carlos...
Essa S. histrix até aborrece!! Epá... coral do démo!!  :SbOk:   :yb677:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

passemos as explicações :yb665:  

erro de W tirei de ir novamente para a escola :yb624:   :yb624:  

no post acima disse que tinha 8 T5 de 80W o que na altura era verdade :Coradoeolhos: 
mas como a parede da sala tem a volta de 20cm,achei que tinha pouca luz na frente do aquario, o que me levou a fazer uma calha DIY de uma só lampada T5 e meter debaixo da parede
feito isso fiquei com:
9 T5 80W   =720W
3 HQI 150W=450W
                1170W :SbSourire2:  será :JmdALEnvers:  
4 actinicas 2 arcadia 20000k 2 aqua-science 22000k
5 brancas  3 arcadia14000k  2 aqua-science 15000k
3 HQI 150W 14000k

tenho uma totalidade de 12 horas
6 no maximo com as HQI

----------


## Miguel Reis

xiiiiu!!
Nao lhes contes!! Daqui a nada todos vao ter alto aquario como o teu...lol
Muito bom, sem duvida que so com muito trabalho e dedicaçao se tem um aquario como o teu. Estas de parabens.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Carlos...
> Essa S. histrix até aborrece!! Epá... coral do démo!!


 :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  
Realmente Marco, coral do demo!!!
 :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677: 

Parabéns Carlos!  :Pracima:   :Olá:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> boas
> 
> passemos as explicações 
> 
> erro de W tirei de ir novamente para a escola  
> 
> no post acima disse que tinha 8 T5 de 80W o que na altura era verdade
> mas como a parede da sala tem a volta de 20cm,achei que tinha pouca luz na frente do aquario, o que me levou a fazer uma calha DIY de uma só lampada T5 e meter debaixo da parede
> feito isso fiquei com:
> ...


 :Olá: Viva Carlos
Bem me parecia que tinhas mais lampâdas do que indicavas no post acima :yb665: . Noto (com agrado) que tens muita luz azul. Eu não tenho tantos W mas essencialmente é de tom azul, actínicas T5 penso que da aquamedic? e duas blau HQI de 14000K mas ainda quero mais azul nas HQI, a seu tempo. Estava a fazer 6 horas de HQI e recentemente reduzi para 4 horas e 30, mas a ideia que tenho é de que entre 4 e 6 horas de HQI está bem.

Como está organizado o fotoperiodo, ou seja, qual a sequência e tempo? Por exemplo no meu caso ligam os leds azuis da luz do luar e cerca de 30 minutos depois, liga um conjunto de actinicas e assim sucessivamente até que lá para as 17:00 ligam as HQI que ficam 4 horas e meia a 6 horas, desligam, liga a luz do luar e vão-se desligando as actinicas por sequencia até que fica só a luz do luar até à 1:00 da matina ou coisa parecida.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Oliveira

Oi Carlos, tu não me conheces mas eu conheço-te a ti, desde o ano 2004 que eu vou seguindo aquilo que vais fazendo na área da aquariofilia. Quando em 2004 montei o meu primeiro aquário comunitário e depois vi num fórum aquilo que fizeste com os discus, não descansei enquanto não montei também o meu aquário de discus. A tua paixão e dedicação eram contagiantes. Depois passas-te para os salgados e como seria de esperar, tornaste-te uma referência nesta área. Hoje também já não tenho discus, virei-me para os ciclideos africanos, mas contínuo acompanhar o teu trabalho que é magnífico e fiz-me membro deste fórum principalmente para poder acompanhar as tuas evoluções e quem sabe talvez um dia tentar algo semelhante se isso for possível (tempo e dinheiro). Com isto tudo quero dizer que tu foste e continuas a ser uma força motivadora para mim na aquariofilia e quem sabe para outros tantos também, por isso os meus sinceros parabéns.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

Pedro Oliveira

obrigado pelo elogio :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  até fico meio :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

quanto ao mudares para salgado,só posso dizer que passa de hobby para Obsessão,os salgados são realmente viciantes :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  

qualquer coisa :SbOk:  estás a vontade se puder ajudo

----------


## António A Silva

olá Rui, descobri este sit a apenas à 3 dias mas tenho muitas dúvidas como começar e até tenho medo pq estou muito verde em relação aos corais, pq peixes já os tenho há muitos anos . Mas quanto mais leio os vossos comentários mais entendo que tenho muito a aprender. Se possivel e tivesses paciência    togsxr@hotmail     como me apercebi que estás   on line  se podessemos falar um pouco e me orientares por aqui agradecia . Até já se puderes...

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá,

Deixo-vos aqui algumas fotos que tirei á cerca de 1mês numa visita que fiz ao Carlos Mota para conhecer o seu aquário ao vivo e a cores na companhia do Júlio Macieira ,José perpétua e do Fernando Ribeiro.

Quero desde já agradecer a amabilidade do Carlos Mota na recepção que nos fez e pelas mudas :SbOk: 

Para não se tornarem repetitivas e com pouco espaço de tempo em relação ás fotos que o Júlio tirou,
ficam somente alguns registos deste maravilhoso aquário.




















Muitos parabéns por esse magnifico aquário e mais uma vez obrigado.

Abraço,
João

----------


## Jose Neves

So 2 palavras... cinco estrelas :tutasla:  

Quando for grande quero um assim :SbOk:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá  :Olá: 

Uma das curiosidades observada

----------


## Julio Macieira

Alguns dos peixes

----------


## Julio Macieira

Umas macros  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Umas "generais" para adoçar  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Alguns SPS  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Variadas  :SbSourire2: 

Uma Etacmaea quadricolor









Uma geral do aquario nº 2

----------


## Julio Macieira

Agora...passemos aos comentários.

Este aquário evoluiu muito desde a minha ultima visita...para pior.

Sei bem a dificuldade em manter estável e permanentemente o nível e qualidade de um aquário de SPS. Muitos são os factores que momentaneamente podem provocar uma quebra de crescimentos e mais ainda uma quebra de cores.

Desleixo, ou erro de manutenção, este aquário esta a pagar o facto de ter "rodado" a 7.4 - 7.5 demasiado tempo  :EEK!: 

Excesso de CO2 no sistema e quedas acentuadas no KH deixaram visivelmente as suas mazelas.

Penso que algumas das correcções que foram feitas, virão a dar resultados.
Falha no modo de doseamento de kalkwasser com o reactor de kalk, e introdução excessiva de CO2 no reactor de cálcio, que apesar do excelente sistema de recirculação que têm os reactores Shuran, borbulhava CO2 na saída do reactor  :EEK!: 


Não posso porem deixar de sugerir uma intensificação nas trocas de agua, até os valores do aquário voltarem a ficar mais estáveis.

Nas mãos de um outro membro estaria neste momento preocupado. Nas mãos do companheiro Carlos (amante da água natural) fico mais tranquilo, já que "cabedal" para carregar a agua não lhe falta e a agua fica-lhe barata. :yb624:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

passo a explicar porque o sistema perdeu muita cor desde as ultima fotos

 :yb624:   :yb624:  o juca é mesmo mau fotografo :yb624:   :yb624:  


agora a serio :SbSourire2:  

tudo começou com o avariar de uma sonda de ph,digamos que foi a gota que fez transbordar o copo

manter um sistema de sps como tenho é preciso uma monotorização diaria 

chega a um ponto que eu simplesmente perdi o gosto
estava cansado de todos os dias o aquario ser a ultima coisa que via antes de ir para a cama e a primeira coisa a revisar ao lebantar
pingar todos os dias este e aquele produto só para conseguir ter o best of the best
cansado demais de todas essas pequenas coisas :SbSourire2:  
a sonda de ph deixa de medir,e incrivel não temos uma loja fisica que tenha nenhuma em stock 
manda-se vir uma lá de fora e veio marada
a seguir avaria-se os balastros eletronicos :Admirado:  deixa andar :yb665:  
outro dia entope o kalk :Admirado:  deixa andar  :yb665: 
o reator de calcio começa a trabalhar mal :Admirado:  desliga-se :yb665:  

isso não pode acontecer a quem lida com seres vivos 
sem grande experiencia pratica se cometem erros que depois leva muito tempo a reparar
felizmente no meu caso sem grandes mortes a lamentar,mas em questão de cores tenho aqui um montão de corais castanhos

quando me chegou as sondas novas,nem queria acreditar calibrei as duas varias vezes,dando sempre o mesmos valores tinha o ph a 7,4 não subia de 7,5 com as luzes acesas
os corais pararam de crescer,mas mesmo assim ainda continuavam cheios de vida virando castanhos

cianos por todo o lado em pouco mais de uma semana 
o facto de ter deixado de fazer mudas de agua por mais de 2 meses aliados a imensa carga organica que o meu sistema tem :Icon Cry:  fizeram o resto 

quando vi que não podia continuar assim,comecei a reparação
parametros que medi nessa altura
densidade 1.19
ph 7,4
kh 4
magnesio 1320
calcio 400

no inicio mudei em duas semanas 800 litros de agua

incrivel foi a quantidade de soda que precisei para subir o kh
comecei por comprar um triple-buffer na loja disseram-me que dava para 3800litros
nem Cócegas fez :yb620:  foram 250ml 
começei por roubar a soda da esposa e foi doseando aos poucos 
foi preciso um kilo para conseguir meter o kh a 9\10
o ph foi subindo,por agora está em 8,1\8,3
a densidade foi corregida apenas com as mudas de agua natural sem diluir
e por agora é só esperar,e fazer umas  :yb663:  o resto vem por acrescimo

sei que se quiser com o tempo consigo de novo chegar ao ponto que já esteve
mas simplesmente acho que não quero :SbClown:  estou a pensar fazer uma mudança radicar
o mais certo é quando entrar em ferias fazer o que estou a pensar

depois darei noticias  :SbSourire:

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva Carlos
Tem calma...vais de férias.As mudanças radicais dão também muito stre :SbRiche:   Todos os sistemas quando perdem o controlo :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  ,trazem chatice,etc.
Mas pelo que relataste já estás a conseguir parametros mais estáveis,desejo-te boa sorte :SbOk:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> estou a pensar fazer uma mudança radicar
> o mais certo é quando entrar em ferias fazer o que estou a pensar
> 
> depois darei noticias



já estou a ver aí  a chegar mais um FO...   :Admirado:   :Icon Cry:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> já estou a ver aí a chegar mais um FO...



estas redondamente enganado

antes de acontecer isto já tinha essa ideia 
minha vida não é ganhar dinheiro com o hobby
quer dizer que não tenho tempo para andar quase todos os dias com podas e a fazer mudas
se tivesse um trabalho das 8.00 ás 17.00 talvez o fize-se 
gosto de  dizer que a melhor coisa da vida e ganhar dinheiro a fazer as coisas que gostamos
mas um FO é coisa que nunca deverei fazer

peixes são lindos ,mas os corais tambem

é uma questão de arranjar um equilíbrio  certo :SbSourire2:  

a ver vamos :SbSourire24:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Já troco impressões com o Carlos Mota sobre este "ajuste" que ele irá/está a fazer e partilho as mesmas ideias e tem toda a razão de ser e coerencia o que se pretende fazer. Os peixes para mim e para o Carlos Mota e mais pessoas são sem dúvida muito importantes mas não é tudo, muito embora no meu caso seja um dos objectivos que tenho para um sistema a construir específicamente para isso, mas mantendo o sistema actual para peixes e corais a viver em equilibrio certo que é o que o Carlos Mota já começou a fazer e bem, equilibrar.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas


novidades menos boas :Icon Cry:  

minha linda Seriatopora histrix está a morrer a rapida mudança de parametros não perdoa  :SbRireLarme2:   :SbRireLarme2:  


o mais incrivel é que de um lado está a nascer  ramos novos com toda a força, coisa que já via a meses 
e do outro perde tecido a olhos vistos acho que hoje de tarde vou cortar o mais que possa o coral na tentativa de o salvar

----------


## NunoFilipe

> boas
> 
> 
> novidades menos boas 
> 
> minha linda Seriatopora histrix está a morrer a rapida mudança de parametros não perdoa   
> 
> 
> o mais incrivel é que de um lado está a nascer  ramos novos com toda a força, coisa que já via a meses 
> e do outro perde tecido a olhos vistos acho que hoje de tarde vou cortar o mais que possa o coral na tentativa de o salvar



Boa noite, Carlos

Espero que consigas estabilizar e salvar esse coral do demo, como ja lhe chamaram. É sem dúvida, das coisas mais bonitas que tenho visto.
Quero também agradecer a amabilidade com que me recebeste (juntamente com o Duarte e o meu irmão).
Espero que as más notícias tenham acabado no teu último post.
Abraço,
Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas Carlos :Olá: ,

Há novidades do aquário??? :Admirado:  

Ainda não podes falar mais um pouco da tal "mudança radical"? estou curioso.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Há novidades do aquário??? 
> 
> Ainda não podes falar mais um pouco da tal "mudança radical"? estou curioso.


vou meter umas fotos mal a agua fique melhor :Coradoeolhos:  

remexi quase na totalidade o aquario,e nem queiras saber o entulho que tinha por baixo das pedras :yb620:  

tirei mais de 2 dezenas de corais e mesmo assim ainda ficou cheio demais para o meu gosto :Admirado:  

incrivel a quantidade de corais que a gente aos poucos e poucos consegue meter num aquario :SbSourire2:

----------


## Jose Neves

> boas
> 
> 
> 
> vou meter umas fotos mal a agua fique melhor 
> 
> remexi quase na totalidade o aquario,e nem queiras saber o entulho que tinha por baixo das pedras 
> 
> tirei mais de 2 dezenas de corais e mesmo assim ainda ficou cheio demais para o meu gosto 
> ...


Estou mortinho para ver o aqua mas ao vivo, para quem tirou esses corais todos e mais de 50kg de RV, e diz que nao é suficiente :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  

Quer ver para querer :SbOk5:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Fui recolher a linda Merulina que arrematei no leilão que o Carlos Mota abriu para a mesma, e o Carlos Mota explicou-me as muitas e necessárias alterações que efectuou no aquário principal. 
Em boa o hora o fez e ainda terá de tirar mais alguns corais, porque por estranho que possa parecer, e eu vi o aquário anteriormente que estava bonito mas "pesado" ainda que nessa altura não se tivesse essa sensação. De facto com exemplos destes aprendemos que em muitos casos acabamos a construir "muros" de recife onde misturamos de tudo, incluido zona de lagoa com encosta, etc... e depois os corais crescem, os peixes começam a ficar apertados, e começam os problemas. Nesta remodelação em que o Carlos Mota aliviou os espaço que estava sobrecarregado, nota-se a redução dos corais mas passa despercebido ou pode passar, toda a RV que saiu e que assim deu espaço na forma de cavidades e grutas tão apreciadas pelos peixes e muito úteis na circulação de água no sistema. 
O trabalho ainda não está concluido mas a mudança de base, essa sim e agora será um ajuste progressivo e nesse sentido, provavelmente a esta hora as duas Euphyllias que se vê ao centro pousadas no substrato, já terão ido para um local mais adequado para as mesmas e desse modo, mais peças "soltas" encontrarão o seu local, outras sairão.
Deixo aqui um vídeo e algumas imagens modestas de um aquário excelente em franca evolução. Os corais e peixes, ainda "estonteados" pelas remodelações estão a evoluir positivamente.

[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/Aquario_carlos_Mota_28-08-2007.MOV[/media] 



































e a evolução positiva continua. :Palmas: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3:  
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Carlos, estás um mestre!!!

 :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:  
 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas


novidades do pior do meu aquario :yb620:   :yb620:  

finalmente cheguei a conclusão que o meu aquario está em declinio total

tenho alguns corais a morrer pela base  :Icon Cry:  peças de valor incalculavel, não monetario mas peças que estão comigo desde o inicio :yb620:   :yb620:  

hoje tirei mais 2 peixes mortos,e não consigo descobrir de onde vem o defeito

todos os restantes peixes respiraram como se tivessem tido algum tipo de envenenamento

sempre a razar o chão com a respiração ofegante

todos os parametros do aquario estão muito bons segundo os testes que podemos fazer

não faço a minima ideia do que será :yb620:  

e o incrivel :EEK!:  

tenho do outro lado da sala um cubo alimentado com a mesma agua do principal,onde tudo fervilha de vida 
carregado de peixes como gosto :Coradoeolhos:   uma quadricolor enorme totalmente aberta
não percebo  :SbQuestion2:  mas hoje simplesmente desisti de fazer seja lá o que for
acho que vou esperar para ver onde isto para, sem fazer absolutamente mais nada :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Tenho muita pena de ouvir isto Carlos  :Icon Cry:  
Que dizer de fazer uma TPA de grande % ? A reacao dos peixes que descreves usualmente indica toxicidade de ammonia, mas dizes que os parametros estao bons, muito estranho ! Sera que adicionaste algum peixe recentemente ?

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Carlos, que chatice.

Tens a certeza que os valores estão todos bons?

Os testes tão dentro da validade.

Estás a utilizar água do mar? Essa água está boa?

Espero que consigas recuperar isso ... e não desistas.

Se precisares da minha ajuda estarei cá.

Boa sorte

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Na minha opiniao existe aí uma intoxicaçao provocada por: algum coral ou peixe morte em decomposiçao, acumular de detritos debaixo de rochas, ja vim uma vez num aquario da sohal uma zona que apareceu com areia preta (podre) a cheirar mal e claro de certeza que se tiveres algo identico mas que nao visualizes bem pode tar a dar cabo disso.

Imaginando a situaçao de algo ou mesmo areia podre o contacto directo é com esses peixes, entretanto a agua passa pelo escumador e tal e nao está a afectar o cubo.

Diria que é quase como ter carne podre na cosinha que nem da para entrar com o cheiro, mas no quarto nao cheira a nada.... 

Ideias apenas, pode ser que ajude a resolver isso.

Abraço grande

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Não podes mudar alguns peixes e corais enquanto isso se resolve?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá  :Icon Cry: 

Concordo com a análise feita pelo nosso companheiro Hugo Oliveira.

Tenho acompanhado este problema no aquário do Carlos e segundo conversas trocadas, houve o desaparecimento de um peixe de grande porte (Naso ao que julgo saber) que apesar de ter sido observado morto no aquário não foi removido.

Ao que depreendi da nossa conversa, o peixe pura e simplesmente "sumiu" logo ao outro dia, o que por si só pode não ser indicador de que tenha sido integralmente "comido". Após esta estranha sequência de acontecimentos, sou levado a ponderar a possibilidade deste peixe fruto da corrente ou de algum membro da equipa de limpeza o ter "arrastado" para uma zona não visível pelo Carlos e que durante algum tempo tenha originado um pico de amónia que por sua vez veio a originar a morte de outros peixes.

Como já aconselhei ao Carlos, a minha sugestão vai para a colocação no aquário de AMOVEC da Sera. Apesar de os valores não o indicarem, e de todas as suspeitas apontarem para intoxicação, pessoalmente estou inclinado para a existência valores tóxicos de amónia/nitritos no aquário.

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Carlos :Pracima:  

Tenho pena que esteja a acontecer tal coisa no teu aquário.
Com calma e muita paciência tenho a certeza que vais conseguir dar a volta por cima, se precisares da minha ajuda é só dizer.
Fica Bem :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Carlos, Animo que haverás de ultrapassar este momento menos bom.
Quando aí estive as coisas pareciam ir pelo melhor embora como de resto falamos, havia respiração ofegante principalmente naquele coris amarelo que la tinhas, situações que contrastavam por oposição aos valores de POR (=ORP) que registavas e o escumador maior não estava a escumar devidamente e já há muitas horas. Logo na altura concordamos que havia qualquer coisa menos bem no sistema, mas consideramos que se deveria à ainda muito recente remodelação que terias feito, de qualquer modo ficou logo bem claro que terias e fazer algo ao escumador. Uns dias mais tarde confirmaste que a sonda de POR (Potencial Oxidação Redução) não estava a medir bem e teve de ser re-calibrada passando então a dar valores de 220 ou 250, o que era de facto coerente com a situação que se vivia no sistema. Atendendo aos últimos dados que nos dás, nomeadamente a situação de declínio do sistema onde foi feita a intervenção versus o o outro sistema mais pequeno onde tudo continua bem, partilho a opinião do Júlio e para isso terá sem dúvida concorrido o tal peixe de proporções grandes que perdeste e não foi retirado, e acrescento a muita "lama" retirada com o que seguramente também se foi muita micro fauna que agora está a fazer falta para equilibrar o sistema, a muita RV que era necessário retirar e foi retirada e consigo também terá levado muita micro fauna e flora necessárias para a estabilidade do sistema. Obviamente que nesta situação, quanto mais fizeres pior será. O que de facto terás de fazer é justamente controlar os picos de amónia e nitritos que seguramente se vão declarar nos testes mais tarde ou mais cedo e já lá estarão a fazer estragos e para isso a sugestão do Júlio em colocares AMOVEC e se calhar acrescento eu um depurador de nitritos como talvez o NITRIVEC, será um boa ajuda. As trocas parciais de água ajudarão a remover as substancias nocivas mas dado o estado enfraquecido dos peixes, pode sujeitá-los a mais desgaste que pode ter consequências nefastas para os mais enfraquecidos/sensíveis, e assim eu efectuaria as trocas parciais de água sim, porém em pequenos volumes e frequentemente, talvez todos os dias 5% do sistema ou menos ou até mais consoante a resposta dos peixes e demais seres a viver nos dois sistemas, porque estão ligados.
Por isso quando dizes que não vais fazer muito mais, já é um principio para evitar desestabilizar ainda mais, mas colocar AMOVEC, NITRIVREC talvez também e efectuar pequenas trocas parciais de água na medida tolerada pelo sistema, será o pouco que deverás fazer para manter controlado o sistema e permitir-lhe ir-se ajustando progressivamente. Atendendo às dimensões do sistema e remodelações efectuadas, terás para um mês ou dois de trabalho paciente e cuidado.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3:  
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Na minha opinião algo de diferente se passou !
Não acredito que um sistema como o do Carlos não "absorvesse" a morte de um ou dois peixes por maiores que eles fossem. A prova disso é que os testes estão normais e presumo que Tivesse testado a amónia.
O que penso que se passou foi que houve uma enorme perturbação do susbstrato ( sobretudo nas zonas por baixo da rocha removida)que ainda por cima tinha uma altura razoável, rompendo o equilibrio bioquímico do mesmo. A libertação massiva de H2S ( não medido pelos testes habituais )provoca envenenamento dos peixes . A baixa do potencial redox é uma prova evidente dos disturbios das camdas inferiores do substrato.
Os corais morrem a partir da base porque a taxa de calcificação é drasticamente diminuida, pela presença de ácidos e fosfatos na água.
Uma solução possível seria a aspiração e substituição integral do substrato , acompanhada de uma muda de água grande e de colocação de uma boa quantidade de carvão activado .
No fundo foi um "crash" antecipado pela excessiva perturbação do substrato feita de uma só vez.
Esta é meramente a minha opinião.

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva Carlos
Lamento os acontecimentos.Penso que a hipótese do Rui faz mais sentido para mim.Dada a minha experiência com areões estabelecidos e revoltos ...tirava os vivos,bloqueava a comunicação com o outro aquário,ao qual faria tpa (ninguém teve problemas com a água recolhida na mesma altura?) e nesse,limpeza total e água nova,se a situação não der mostras de rápida estabilização!
É a minha trabalhosa opinião,"carregando" os votos sinceros de que nada disto seja necessário.
Um Abraço

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Carlos.

Isto tudo aconteceu antes ou depois da ultima TPA ,tens que ter atenção ao tanque que compraste em 2ºmão podia ter algo. :Admirado:  

Pode ser n coisas todos podem opinar mas só mesmo tu é que podes descobrir por passares mais tempo com ele ,as vezes são coisas do arco da velha. :JmdALEnvers:  

Espero que descobras rapidamente a origem do problema e que o aquario volte a dar-te alegria. :SbOk:  

Boa sorte
um grande abraço
Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Inclino-me também, e bastante, para a opinião do Rui.
É um veneno para um aquário estabilizado a remoção de muita rocha e a consequente mexida no substracto, de facto como disse o Rui, estimulaste um "crash" . Um aquário dessa dimensão, equilibrado e onde de repente muita da rocha é removida é, na minha opinião, quase como retirar uma peça como o escumador!
As mudas de água Carlos, são de facto uma hipotese, eu no teu lugar mudava mais do que esses 5% ao dia que o Pedro sugere!
A sugestão do Rui, da remoção do substracto é capaz de ser uma tarefa complicada....e às tantas ainda vai complicar mais, porque só poderias fazê-lo em segurança aspirando o substracto  o que obrigar-te-ia a uma mudança de água repentina quase na totalidade. Eu apostava em mudanças de água de 50 litros dia e colocava carvão activado. Não sei se tens reactor de KalK mas, se sim, ligava-o 24h por dia tb, controlando os valores todos claro.
Desejo que tudo corra bem Carlos! :yb663:  


   Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Carlos,

Também me parece que a opinião do Rui é correcta. De facto ao mexer num substracto antigo há libertação de hidróxido de enxofre (de cheiro idêntico às Furnas nos Açores). Notei isso mesmo quando fiz uma limpeza no meu refúgio e mexi na DSB.

Notei que os peixes andaram um pouco ofegantes durante 2 ou 3 dias. Como a DSB tem apenas 50x50x12 cm o estrago foi pequeno e rapidamente o sistema conseguiu responder positivamente. Agora no teu caso ao removeres RV deveria haver algumas que estavam mais enterradas expondo zonas inferiores da DSB.

Se queres salvar alguma coisa vais ter que actuar rapidamente! 

Abraço e boa sorte,
Diogo

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Carlos.

Se for o caso que o Rui fala achava melhor colocares os corais na casa de um amigo até o teu melhorar ,porque eu quando fiz a minha 1º mudança tive de mexer na DSB e todos os meus SPS morreram e o cheiro era mesmo como o Diogo fala.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Carlos, espero rapida resolução deste problema, se presisares de por os corais e peixes em minha casa, estas a bontade tenho o aquario novo cheio de agua com escumação e luz, e so quereres.

um forte abraço e boa sorte

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas,

queria deixar aqui tambem a minha palavra de apoio ao Carlos Mota, pois pelo que conheci dele, é uma pessoa muito porreira. :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:  
Boa sorte nisso, e segue sempre em frente :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

depois de avaliar cientificamente tudo que me disseram :yb665:  
reforçado pelas analises do diogo que achou que era enxofre  

acho que cheguei finalmente a conclusão :SbSourire2:  

foi macumba,mau olhado, pai de santo,terra de cemiterio e o demo a ajudar :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

só pode ter sido :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  


agora a serio :SbSourire19:  
agradeço as ajudas que me deram na tentativa de ajudar a resolver o problema
acho que tem toda a razão,um aquario depois de estar estabelecido nunca
se deve fazer o que fiz

foi uma mudança brusca demais no sistema que destabilizou por completo

hoje ao meio dia fiz uma mudança de 160 litros,e vou fazer uma de novo de 100 litros a noite

embora os corais parecem estar melhores,os poucos peixes que sobraram estão na mesma

de qualquer maneira este aquario vai ser para desmontar disisti totalmente  dele

muitos erros cometidos por quem(eu)se lançou de cabeça num mundo totalmente desconhecido

se por acaso tornar algum dia a montar de novo fica a experiencia adquirida

e espero não cometer tantos erros

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Carlos
Tal como ontem falávamos, as palavras do Rui Ferreira de Almeida, entre os muitos esforços de várias pessoas a ajudar a encontrar o problema, foram para mim determinantes em ajudar-nos a focar a fonte do problema. Ficamos todos mais experientes e isso será o que de positivo poderemos tirar desta situação negativa que te ocorreu e seguramente a muitos de nós, talvez menos drasticamente, mas ocorreu e eu falo por mim. A esse titulo recentemente perdi um Forcipiger flavissimus que chegou magro e acabou por não recuperar e o pior disso tudo foi que o peixe desapareceu-me e três dias depois, já alertado pela situação que estava a ocorrer no teu sistema, notei que algo não ia bem e assim procedi a uma troca parcial de água, alimentei pouco e agora já vai bem. 
Muitas vezes nem suspeitamos das substancias que se libertam no sistema, não as vemos e quando muito sentimos o odor, mas nem sempre ligamos e por vezes é complicado ou fica complicado. 
Encontrei uma mala de testes que mede algumas dessas substancias mas em gases, nomeadamente no ar, um kit de medição de poluição do ar que se pode ver neste elo

https://www2.carolina.com/webapp/wcs...y_rn=&crumbs=n

https://www2.carolina.com/webapp/wcs...653042_ese.jpg

custa 815 dollars e não é para água. Aqui tem um para água

http://www.mwater.ca/Online-Store/pr...products_id=65

Seja como for depois desta aprendizagem forçada pelo que te aconteceu, não necessitaremos de testes tão caros e complexos porque de de futuro estaremos mais atentos e seguramente saberemos interpretar melhor os sinais, intervir melhor do que até aqui, seja para os nossos próprios sistemas, seja para ajudar nos de outros. Pese a tristeza do que te aconteceu, saimos mais experientes,mais atentos e como dizes, fica a experiência adquirida e eu acrescento o muito que deste de ti para a evolução de todos nós, tu incluido.
Quando voltares a montar cá estou se necessitares de ajuda. :SbOk3: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> boas
> 
> 
> agora a serio 
> agradeço as ajudas que me deram na tentativa de ajudar a resolver o problema
> acho que tem toda a razão,um aquario depois de estar estabelecido nunca
> se deve fazer o que fiz
> 
> foi uma mudança brusca demais no sistema que destabilizou por completo
> ...


Boas Carlos

Só agora li o que se passou com o teu aqua!!!

E compreendo quando pensas em desmontar. Um aqua como estava o teu´penso que acaba por já não ser um prazer, mas mais uma obrigação. Cansa!!!
Mas não acredito que não montes outravez, talvez como o do Diogo, algo mais simples, menos trabalho.

Quanto a parte tecnica, a malta por vezes esquece-se que os corais tambem contribuiem para a carga organica do aqua. Num aqua com essa concentração de corais, o equilibrio é sempre tenue. Sem duvida a rocha retirada e o areão remexido foi a causa.
Na minha opnião, é fazer tpa´s ate o areão e a rocha conseguirem ganhar a capacidade denitrificadora necessaria para o equilibrio do sistema.

De resto, paciencia, a vida continua.

abraço

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi companheiro Carlos.

Desculpa um homem com a tua idade não desiste assim com tanta facilidade custa-me a acreditar . :yb668:   :yb668:  

Eu também já cometi muito erros e também no principio deste ano tive para desestir e ainda estou aqui a começar um novo sistema e a tentar não cometer os mesmos erros que cometi no primeiro ,porque errar faz bem.
Faz com nós aprendamos mais do que ler livros e pesquisar na net ,porque vamos ao fundo do problema para o resolver.

 -Faz como eu fiz ,vais ver que te vais sentir melhor depois ,tenta colocar os corais e peixes na casa de amigos e dá um tempo de descanso nos salgados com isso vais pensar como iras montar o proximo aquario.
Ai depois vai começar de novo com mais conhecimento e calma do que fizeste com esse .

Eu tive fora deste hobby durante 6 meses por razões familiares e durante esse tempo senti umas saudades enormes de mexer na agua e do barulho da mesma e vi que não podia passar sem o meu vicio é o que me faz sentir bem.

PS: Pensa bem no que vais fazer e depois de teres pensado tudo volta a pensar de novo. :JmdALEnvers:  

Se precisares de ajuda no teu aquario diz ou liga-me ,que eu dou ai um salto.
Ainda por mais nunca fui ao Porto e assim teria uma desculpa para ir até ai.

Boa sorte 
um abraço 
Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Carlos Mota

BOAS

obrigado pela coragem que me querem dar :Coradoeolhos:  

mas acho que não me expliquei bem :Admirado:  

eu não vou de maneira nenhuma deixar os salgados e muito menos os aquarios

está no sangue,não há nada a fazer :yb665:   :yb665:  

já tinha falado com muitas pessoas que este aquario ia ser desmontado 
e montar uma coisa de raiz para salgado(este aquario era de discus)

nunca pensei é que iria ser tão cedo

mas agora começar de novo a gastar tempo e dinheiro para mais para a frente desmontar de novo é pior

por isso vou avançar com umas ideias que tenho em mente

e não é um FO podem estar descansados

peixes são lindos  :Coradoeolhos:  mas os corais fazem parte do meu aquario ideal

apenas tenho de arranjar o equilíbrio entre os dois :SbSourire:

----------


## Roberto Passos

Carlos, infelismente passei por algo pior que o que lhe aconteceu a um ano atrás. Fui viajar enquanto minha casa estava em reforma, devido a quebra de paredes os reatores das hqi encostaram nos fios, que derreteram e o curto fez o disjuntor desarmar. A energia ficou desligada por 36hs. Quando cheguei em casa a água estava marrom, todos os peixes mortos, todos os sps mortos ou descamando, os softs derretendo. Fiquei olhando por uns 10 minutos me perguntando por onde ía começar diante de tal catastrofe, pois em mais de 10 anos de reef nunca tinha passado por tal situação. Optei por uma troca total da água, que manteve os animais restantes vivos. Após algum tempo achei que a melhor solução seria remontar o reef sem substrato, pois podemos solucionar eventuais problemas rapidamente apenas com a tpa, o substrato coloquei no refúgio dentro de vasos que pode ser substituído ou lavado facilmente. Fiquei muito contente com o resultado, pois pude aumentar a circulação no display e hoje já tenho cerca de 130 espécies de corais, sendo que 60 são acroporas, logicamente que a maioria são mudas, mas aproveitei para colocar apenas corais muito coloridos e meu reef está muito mais bonito que antes. Sei que é difícil, mas encare o desastre como um desafio para fazer melhor do que já havia.
abraços e boa sorte.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

até que enfim pode apanhar um dos caranguejos pretos que tinha no aquario

vejam só o tamanho do bicho :EEK!:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Wow ! Cuidado com os dedos  :EEK!:

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
Mostra mas é o novo projecto e deixa-te de tretas  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Cump.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Boas
> Mostra mas é o novo projecto e deixa-te de tretas    
> Cump.


pelo menos os vidros ja ouvi dizer que estavam cortados   :yb665:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

eheh.... vai haver novidades???  Tou mortinho por ver o que vai sair daí, por isso vai mantendo o pessoal aqui actualizado.

força nisso :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva
Vai entretendo a malta com o caranguejo,e não largas o craque dos vidros... :yb620:   Sabes que preciso duns furitos do artista,mas estou a ver que a bem dos reefs está ocupado nos próximos tempos...
Bom projecto
Abraço

----------


## Jose Neves

Do novo projecto saberemos desde ja uma coisa se for parecido com o outro sera 6 estrelas...

Carlos quando for para ir buscar agua sabes que podes contar :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

Eu tambem quero ajudar quando for para carregar a agua.

força nisso :SbOk:

----------

